# D. Imitator Varadero



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

I found these on F.O.A., but am unable to read the Japanese and have a friend who is highly interested in them. Is there anywhere that breeds this morph? Anyone have any further information about this colorful little thumbnail?


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

contact understory enterprises or herpetelogic


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

captreedean said:


> contact understory enterprises or herpetelogic


Tarapoto appears to be the only one close on the Understory Enterprises and Herpetelogic doesn't have anything that I saw.


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Herpetologic are getting them...
You have to go to the very bottom and its
in yellow type under coming soon...

"Veradero imitator- F1 bloodlines (two bloodlines available) 
estimated cost $150 each"


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

They're both getting them in....as imported captive bred's....there is a waiting list however...

Contact Sean Stew or Mark Pepper respectively about them..


Alex


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

wowza's That's an expensive piece of little frog! I guess the turnaround for succesful breeding could be quite nice however! Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I don`t think there is a waiting list for Mark Peppers but you`d have to get an order in by feb 16th for delivery first week of March.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i got some coming from Mark and i can't wait to get them.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Julio said:


> i got some coming from Mark and i can't wait to get them.


I'm getting mine FIRST. One of the many advantages to living just down the road from Aaron


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Last I heard Understory was sold out.. This was as of last week..


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Deposits only for April/May shipment is what I heard last.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I guess I should get an update from him. My fault.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Understory is not "getting them in" they have them breeding there.. I spoke with Elaine and they are sold out as of now so there is none available for the shippment they have coming to the US in March. But with a 25% deposit you can reserve some for the following shippment late April. Hope that helps..

Chris


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I saw these with bright reddish/orange heads and light blue legs.. not the orange seen in the photo.. the red heads are the ones I am looking for... Just came back from Germany and they do not have any.. of either color of these.. very similar coloration... just fell in love with the more reddish head.. gorgeous.. Peter Keane


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

peter, any chance your talking about benedicta? they have pictures at dendrobates.org you should go look.

ive got 3 of these verados coming from understory  cant wait!!!


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

thedude... I have seen the photos of the benedicta..that is what I thought at first... but the color seperation wasn't so drastic. it was almost reticulated/netting from across the shoulder blade region.. they were described to me from a friend of mine from Peru as R. imitator varadero.. well originally as R. fantasica varadero.. but now clarified as R. imitator varadero .. but the one I saw originally looks more like a benedicta than a varadero just not as bright red as the photos on denrobates.org.. (which are awesome by the way) He said he was going to try and film these on hi-def video and upload to me.. still waiting for that though.. he thinks they may have been removed from all the areas he once found them and all within a year.. But I am beginning to think you are correct... my dream frog is actually a benedicta, lol... Peter Keane

Oh, and congrats on your trio hope you get at least 1.1 and then let the breeding begin...


----------

